# ATV Mods..Can we get a collection of ideas?



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

Look up Highlifter Forum they got some great ideas over there.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Home built ATV cart. Machined hubs to accept Honda bolt pattern so all wheels are the same. Expanded metal lets water drain out, covered with a 3/4" "cow mat". Axle is built with an offset for high ground clearance over rough terrain and through the river. Set back further on the trailer to prevent tongue from bouncing with unbalanced loads. Side boards are removable. Fold down rear gate for dragging in big deer...


----------



## LowTrunkOzz (Apr 5, 2008)

DIY snorkel kits are pretty cool and I think it's fairly easy on the Ranchers.

nate


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Here a few photos of a few of my DIY atv related projects.

Here is my trailer, the bed is 44" x 60" and has the same track as the atv so that it can follow any place the atv can go. The bed tilts, sides and tailgait are removable, and it has carried better than a 1000 lbx not problem. 














































Here is the "Raise-A-Rack" made out of some scap tubing I had laying around. It is an alternative to trying to load a deer on the back rack by ones self.










Receiver mounted stand carrier.










Front and rear custom receivers with winch mount.


----------



## TorqueFlip (Nov 4, 2010)

I like both trailers! That's definitely on my list now!

Any other suggestions fellas?


----------



## bassranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice. I got the same ATV love the Traxter, things are work horse's


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

bassranger said:


> Nice. I got the same ATV love the Traxter, things are work horse's


For what I use it for, I wouldn't trade my Traxter for any new machine out there.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I will have to get some pics of my sprayer set up, and spreader.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

here are some pictures of my ******* engineering. i sprayed about 55 acers with it saturday.
25 gallon tank, 4 tips, in-line filter, shut off valves (to close the 2 outside tips, perfect for walking trails).
i run about 8 to 12 mph. 

i hooked the line to the drain spout of the tank to get better flow to the pump.
i used to have this tiny tube, that ran down into the tank, it would get clogged alot. the inline filter on the
outside keeps you from having to stick your hand down into the tank. i could get about 2.5 more feet of cover,
if i spaced it more, but i like all the over spray cause it kills everything. alot of times i will be in weeds shoulder
high or taller. 

i mounted it with wood screws to 2x4's, so that if i clip a tree, it will break away. it works, i found that out once the hard
way comming down a trail at night after spraying. i just attached the 2x4 to a metal bracket that i use for my herd seeder.
i love this thing, lol.


----------

